# My 6 Year Old Daughter's Left Nipple Keeps going Sore, Red and Swollen



## GeorgiasMum

Hi

I am new to this community but was really hoping somebody could help. My 6 Year old Daughter 7 In April keeps complaining that her Left Nipple really hurst and stings. When looking i have noticed it is really sore and swollen. I am really worried. I have read that it may be due to Breast Buds but this is always mentioning to children age 8-9 not 6. Surely my daughter cant be forming breasts at 6. I was 16 when i grow breasts so i find this madness.

If somebody could help me i would be every so grateful!.


----------



## pbjmama

Could location be a coincidence and it is another issue? Clogged pore, ingrown hair, something like that? I would take her to the dr.


----------



## GeorgiasMum

No nothing like that. We are at the doctors today so hopefully get a answer.


----------



## Kwan*Yin

My doctor told us it was normal breast tissue enlarged by horomones. Nothing to worry about and it could resolve itself or continue to be swollen up through puberty. I had a baby girl with this and it was caused by my horomones and it resolved itself and now I have an 8 year old with this and it is her horomones! So just the start (not necessarily full on puberty but getting horomones) and totally normal.


----------



## Roxxeeanne

My daughter woke up like that this morning. She is 5. 
What can be used for the pain and reduce swelling. 
Also, did you feel it? To me it felt hard/lumpy..


----------

